# Foster kittens at Chez Marcia's



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I decided to just start a thread featuring my foster kittens as I get along the way. :luv I'll just add to it as they come for their short stays. I've had some absolutely WONDERFUL kittens come through and sometimes I just don't get very good pictures because they are wiggly or the lighting is awful. :fust

I am up to my 41st foster baby now. So let me introduce some of my current babies:

View attachment 71761


View attachment 71769


View attachment 71785


View attachment 71793


View attachment 71801


View attachment 71809


View attachment 71817


View attachment 71825


View attachment 71833


View attachment 71841


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Cutie pies, all of them!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Adorable!! Is Swan all white?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

TheY are adorable!


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

I love ALL of them!! so sweet!!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

So cute!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Frankie!!! :luv


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Frankie has those eyes that just melt you! He is a doll. Swan is all white with beautiful blue eyes and a tanish - orangish tabby tail. She's been really hard to get a pic of.

The mods have asked me to start a new thread for each batch so I'm going to do that with the 5 more I brought home today.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm glad you don't live near me. Tiddles and Robin would make ....FIVE in my house.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

You know this is why people see a kitten and can't resist.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I want Toby, too!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh, I really looove Tessa's coloring! :love2 See? A dilute calico, I keep falling for them! Lol. I know marie and 10cats already got enough calicos, but I NEED one, Lol. Too bad my landlord only allows 2 cats here...sigh.:roll:


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh glad i'm on another continent! There have among you 40+ been some absolute angels. You are so good at the fostering Marcia and only 1 fail which made her very lucky


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Pssst...Jenny, Marcia has had more than 1 "fail"  Fostering is a lot more "hazardous" then it appears!! LOL


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I've had 3 foster failures this year. At this rate in 20 years I'll have 60 cats. Actually Coco and Phoebe were "planned" failed fosters. I brought them home shortly after Zipper and Missy died - not as replacements, but as rescues. I hate having vacancies here. I've had 6 cats in the past but not for long as I almost always rescue seniors but I expect this batch will be around for awhile. The last 3 have been "relatively" young: Coco 6, Phoebe 4 and now baby Polly but my oldest is Maddie at 11 now with no signs of slowing down!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

LOL at 11 there is no hope of slowing down! I got one that is 15 that chases a two year old around the garden and through the house!!
And on the odd occasion will offer up a beat down to Harry when he needs it! lol 

- inside note: Harry tends to TRY be Mr. In Charge! We call him "Governor" Gov for short. He's always trying to boss the girls around and B.B. just isn't going to take any flack off a greenhorn, wet behind the ears, one year old boy! lol


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh I don't know what's happening to me but I'm with TabbCatt. Suddenly, the dilute calicos just tug at me...that little Tessa is such a cutie! 

But I think my favorite is Benny. Ooh. But then there's Toby. Or Tiddles. Or Robin. Or Quail...So sweet, all of them! I can't believe you've already fostered that many!! Fostering is such an incredible commitment (of time, money, energy, emotion...) - but it must also be incredibly rewarding to see your fosters get adopted into good homes. 

Of course foster kitty Polly got the best home.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Marcia, I think I'm going to adore Tessa's lovely picture from a far, but look at it every night! :-D 
If I lived closer to you, you know I'd be doomed! :O


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

You know all, Virginia Beach is a great vacation destination and there are lots of great foster cats here to take home! I'm with you though. Fostering is a HUGE commitment of time and money. Thankfully I do not work and hubby is very supportive of this. It's blossomed into MUCH more than I originally anticipated. Aside from the pesky problems of fleas and the occasional URI it's rewarding and so enjoyable. To see these tiny faces look up to me in admiration and anticipation makes my day. 

More pics of my biggest boys Beau Beau, Brody and Benny, and of course his best buddy Frankie

View attachment 72209


View attachment 72217


View attachment 72225


View attachment 72233


----------

